# King rig question



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Circle hooks? treble hooks? standard J hooks? What works the best. The only kings i've ever caught were on accident while trolling with stretches or skirts.I'm going out this weekend and i want to try to get one with some live bait and i'm not sure what kind of rig to use. any info would be great>:letsdrink


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

J-hook & 2 trebles


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

In my opinion, use 3x strong #1 or 1/0 trebles, about 16" of 32# single strand with a small black swivel. If you are using large baits such as big hard tails you may want to use a single j hook about 3/0 with a smaller #4 treble about 3" back as a stinger. Nose hook the front hook and either lightly hook the stinger in the back or let it free float along side. It's a little early for kings but you never now when a loner is around. Bite usually picks up later this month.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *CJF (4/2/2008)*The only kings i've ever caught were on accident while trolling with stretches or skirts.


I catch and target most of my kings on stretches. It's by no means an accident and is a good way to target them. I agree that it's a little early for the kings to start rolling in. At the end of April, they should start showing up more.


----------

